# 

## Redakcja

Ta budowa rozpoczęła się bardzo normalnie. Inwestorzy (pan Piotr jest  inżynierem budowlanym) wybrali projekt domu, który im się najbardziej  podobał. Na początku budowy nastąpiła radykalna zmiana - projekt  pozostał, lecz został przeprojektowany na... dom pasywny. Czy ta decyzja  była racjonalna? Zapraszamy do obejrzenia filmu i dyskusji.



Zobacz inne filmy murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------

